# Disney Halloween Treat.



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

I know this isn't exactly music. But does anyone have a copy of this awesome show? With Hans Conried as The Magic Mirror? I miss from my youth. Please someone tell me where I can get or find it.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Sorry no. There used to be some YouTube videos of the entire show, but i see they've been taken down.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

You might be thinking of "A Disney Halloween", a 90-minute special that combined clips from "Disney's Halloween Treat" (narrated by a pumpkin) and clips from "Disney's Greatest Villains" (narrated by Conried's Magic Mirror). Both feature the same "Disney's Halloween Treat" theme song. Both are pretty terrific. I also like Disney's "DTV's Monster Hits" - a bunch of Disney-themed music videos set to pop music. My kids love them.

As far as I know, none of them are available through commercial means. You might check the bittorrent community for those titles.


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

*I Found It.*

AT LAST, MY HALLOWEEN IS COMPLETE AGAIN!

YouTube - A Disney Halloween Part 1 of 9


----------



## HellCarrie (Apr 10, 2008)

Did you try to find the music online in some store or so?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

"Halloween Treat" is a cartoon, not a music recording. I don't think a soundtrack was ever released for it that I know of.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

It wasn't, but if somebody wants an MP3 of the theme song "Disney's Halloween Treat", I reckon I could provide it. I can't think of any other portion of any of those shows that would be very MP3 worthy ... maybe some of the magic mirror lines I s'pose.


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

Could I have all of the above that you mentioned please?


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here's the theme: 
With bridge
Without bridge

I tried to remove the background noise, and in one of them I tried to put the musical bridge back in ... up to you which one you like.


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

Oooh I will be downloading those myself!

You know, if you download the youtube vids with a program such as flashget or Download Helper for Firefox (works great) you can easily then get the audio with a FLV--> mp3 program, easy to find for free on downoad.com or the like. Or use Messer which records whatever comes through a soundcard.

People here might already know all that, but if anyone doesn't, it's a handy way to get audio.


----------

